# Proyectos de simulador de circuitos (livewire)



## choson (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola foristas q tal?
Yo desde que comenze con la electronica e estado usando este programa (livewire) me parece genial para los circuitos digitales, propongo algo destaquemonos con su mejor proyecto elaborado con este mismo... yo humildemente y sencillamente empiezo con este!

A ver con que salen ustedes...


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola.

Entre *Hora* y *Up* debes poner una resistencia de 1K, de manera similar debes poner entre *Minutos* y *Up* otra resistencia de 1K, ya que cuando pones los minutos o las horas la salida del AND correspondiente queda conectada al Vcc=5V cada vez que pulsas el botón (hora o minuto).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## choson (Feb 4, 2010)

Gracias por la sugerencia!!! 
Si tienes un buen proyecto muestralo esa es mi intension que muestren lo que se puede hacer con este simulador... (no vale la cuña publicitaria)


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola.
Aquí hice algunas cosas, espero que te distraigas.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-tablero-tenis-28799/#post233683_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/127673/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/preciso-pulsador-electronico-30347/#post247447_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/247913/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/238363/_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/234742/ _Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## choson (Feb 4, 2010)

Barbarooo!!! 
estan exelentesssssss espero ver mas proyectos de estos!!!


----------



## Tec eduardo (Jun 7, 2012)

choson dijo:


> Barbarooo!!!
> estan exelentesssssss espero ver mas proyectos de estos!!!



hola que tal, tendran el circuito de fronton?  se los agradeceria mucho si me lo pasaran, ese o algo similar.


----------



## Juan222 (Abr 2, 2014)

Tengo dos proyectos de amplificadores que pase a livewire y no se como probarlos asi como se ve no funcionan. A ver si alguien me da una mano....


----------



## jocro (Sep 8, 2017)

hemos hecho este secuencial en clase


----------

